# DIY python enclosure



## Carcass (Mar 24, 2008)

Hello, I am new here & was wondering if anyone knows of or has some plans for a build it yourself python enclosure, I would rather one higher than longer but anything would be good. It has to be large enough to hold a snake six ft long, I know I can buy one but the budget is tight & this may be a cheaper way of doing it, thanks....


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 24, 2008)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/wiki/building-an-enclosure-by-darren-whittaker-76861


----------



## arbok (Mar 24, 2008)

when i built my bhp enclousure i just got the measurements all written down, went to hardware store and they cut me all the peices (i used melamine with a pegboard as backing so i didnt have to worry bout jigging vents in), got them to cut me a nice glass railing in it aswell... so i didntg even needa buy that just got them to made it so there was crease's in the wood for the glass to slip into, with the ones on the ceiling being deeper so the glass can come in and out without taking it apart, and still being very secure....

going back and buying stuff to build meself 2 more of thoughs and then another part to the side (trying to make a big bank)


----------

